# Solved: Battlefield 3 Wont Run



## dacam22 (Jan 26, 2009)

gday all

my problem is just recently i decided to get back into battlefield 3 and am having issues making it work, such as, when i run the game, origin does its little thing and says launching battlefield 3 and then after that popup disappears usually a few secants later my browser opens to the battle-log page and all is good, for some reason origin is opening the game but not the browser (eg the process for BF3 is running but nothing else) Ive tried running direct from battle-log but it does the same thing, it will just sit there and say joining server and nothing more will happen

i have tried the obvious things such as driver updates, admin modes, etc and have had a good look through Google but still no luck, and i figure ill get more support here then EA, so any help would be much appreciated

cheers, dacam22


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Firstly, would be useful if you posted system specs- just to make sure you can run the game 

Assuming all is good there, it may b ea simple pop up problem. I suffered from it fir a while, and may be the saeme obe. when you get to "joining game" under battle lof, alt tab through windows. It may well be that you ar ein th egam ebut th ewindow isnt coming up- you can switch it this way instead.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

dacam22 said:


> gday all
> 
> my problem is just recently i decided to get back into battlefield 3


Firstly i gotta say, thats not a problem..bf3 is awesome! lol

what you could try to fix the problem is try going into origin root folder (something like "C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin) and right click on origin and hit properties under compatibility tab select run as administrator this should fix the problem 90% of the time.

if this doesnt work try downloading the origin client again. https://download.dm.origin.com/origin/beta/8.6.1.39/OriginSetup.exe [download.dm.origin.com]

just close origin, install the above and try again


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

I had the same problem, what I did was I uninstalled the EA/BF3 browser plugin for the game and reinstalled it when it asks you to when launching the game. Worked for me!


----------



## TechieNow (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah, me too. I can't seem to run Battlefield 3, or is my PC didn't meet the said requirements?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

TechieNow, your computer is a Lenovo H320. This uses and intergrated graphics chip which will not be adequate
to run BF3.


----------



## dacam22 (Jan 26, 2009)

thank you all for your assistance, i have solved the problem, i simply updated to a pre release version of origin, its werid that it fixed it though cause i was playing a few months ago on the non pre release version and it worked fine, maybe it was cause i installed close quarters perhaps, none the less problem solved

thanks all


----------

